# Cape Cobra, Pakistan Black, King Cobra and Panamint Rattlesnake!



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Here are a few photographs I took today.

Various 3 - Panamint Rattlesnakes, Pakistan Black Cobras, Cape Cobra and King Cobra!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

beautiful snakes you have there. I wouldnt dare keep one of these, wanna get some viper if I get a DWAL


----------

